# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Is there anything wrong with this circuit?

## elkangorito

Is there anything wrong with this circuit? (see attachment.)

----------


## Vernonv

Looks ok to me. Will function as described and appears to be wired safely. I assume L is the loop connector? 
Did I miss something?

----------


## rrobor

I answered this before an it was seconded by someone else. You MUST NOT have power going to the lamp first. it means that if any lamp falls to bits on extraction explodes or is smashed the person picking the bits out of the socket may believe he has swithched the thing off but its still LIVE. After all who switches the fuse box off to change a lamp. In Australia you wire up like that and someone gets killed you will be charged with manslaughter and you will serve time behind bars. And please dont ask again as the Mr boot you out got fed up with the string the last time

----------


## BRADFORD

Hi rrobor 
There is no problem with looping the active at lights it is normal practice and half ( if not more) of the lights in the country are wired like this.
The loop terminal is not exposed when the lamp is removed. If the switch is off there are no live parts exposed. 
Regards Bradford

----------


## blonk

If you use 2core red and white from S2-L2a, make sure that the core you are using for neutral is sleeved black. Personally, for that switch I'd just use some of the 1.5 with the red and black. Realistically though, there is no need to run a neutral down to the switch, then back up to the light. Just run it directly from L1a to L2a.

----------


## elkangorito

> Looks ok to me. Will function as described and appears to be wired safely. I assume L is the loop connector? 
> Did I miss something?

  Yes Vernon, "L" is the loop connection. :Smilie:    

> Hi rrobor 
> There is no problem with looping the active at lights it is normal practice and half ( if not more) of the lights in the country are wired like this.
> The loop terminal is not exposed when the lamp is removed. If the switch is off there are no live parts exposed. 
> Regards Bradford

  Thanks Bradford. :Biggrin:    

> If you use 2core red and white from S2-L2a,* make sure that the core you are using for neutral is sleeved black*. Personally, for that switch I'd just use some of the 1.5 with the red and black. Realistically though, there is no need to run a neutral down to the switch, then back up to the light. Just run it directly from L1a to L2a.

  Good point Blonk. 
There is nothing wrong with the circuit except for the neutral as Blonk pointed out. :2thumbsup:

----------


## ScottH

One possible issue is the use of 1mm conductors when the rest of the circuit is 1.5mm.
Could lead to someone down the track putting a larger circuit breaker in than these conductors can safely take.
But realistically, this is exactly how a lot of houses are wired.

----------


## elkangorito

> One possible issue is the use of 1mm conductors when the rest of the circuit is 1.5mm.
> Could lead to someone down the track putting a larger circuit breaker in than these conductors can safely take.
> But realistically, this is exactly how a lot of houses are wired.

  I meant to reply to this earlier but I forgot. 
You already state;  

> But realistically, this is exactly how a lot of houses are wired.

  This is very true & it's ok. 
The 1mm wire in question is deemed as "switch wire" (thus the different core colours) & should not be used to supply lighting circuits as it does not incorporate an earth core. The loading of a light fitting (the switching load) is generally quite insignificant compared to the loading of an entire lighting circuit.
See AZNS3000:2007 Table 3.3. 
Switching a bank of lights can be quite a different matter. This is where electrical expertise comes into the fore. 
Don't get me wrong. I totally support your argument. It would not be a bad idea (from a DIYer's point of view) to use the same size wire throughout the entire lighting circuit, which would include switch wires. In this case, 1.5mm would be the minimum size. :2thumbsup:

----------

